# mircroclimate or habistat???



## beddzyboy (Nov 21, 2007)

im about to purchase a dimmerstat and just wondering what every1 else uses as these are the 2 main brands out there the mircro ones are cheaper but the majority of people seem to use habistat is there a reason for this and is it worth paying the extra for a habistat

thanks chris


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

yes ive found habistat to be the best, and u get a 5yr guarantee too.

Of all the microclimates we've used, we had nothing but probs,.

In my opinion, worth paying the extra


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

ve used both and i prefere the microclimate...


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

loobylou211 said:


> yes ive found habistat to be the best, and u get a 5yr guarantee too.
> 
> Of all the microclimates we've used, we had nothing but probs,.
> 
> In my opinion, worth paying the extra


I have a microclimate that I'm about to start using (moving my corn into its vivarium today) could you tell me what problems you had? I'm a bit discouraged now.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

micoclimate had nothing but agro with habistats and after 6 go wrong with in 3 weeks of getting them i will never buy another habistat


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I've got 7 Habistats and apart from one being a bit dodgy they're all good.

I bought Habistats purely because they were the ones in the shop at the time I bought my first snake.

Never used Microclimate as I've had no problems with Habistat (execpt the dodgy one mentioned earlier) so have no need to change.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Personally, I've never used Microclimate stats before, but, I have, indeed, used Habistat ones (both their dimmer and temperature stat), and still continue to use them. Never experienced any problems whilst using their product, and, like loobylou211 has already mentioned, you get a 5 year guarantee :2thumb:


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Dexter612 said:


> I have a microclimate that I'm about to start using (moving my corn into its vivarium today) could you tell me what problems you had? I'm a bit discouraged now.


 
just failure to work, they wud set up, then crash and burn within a few days..... as viv builders, we sell quite a lot of equipment and we had lots of the microclimates returned for the same reason, hence we changed brands to habistat and with the hundreds we sold, only one habistat returned. If u check the equipment of any decent reptile shop or even top breeders, id say 99% of them use habistats


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

I use Habistat because that's all they sold in the shop I use.

They're both probabley made in some cheap nasty factory in China anyway!:lol2:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Have both, prefer habistat. Have monitored temps and they just seem to keep them slightly more stable in my setups. Only advantages with the microclimate is you wont accidentally nudge the dial as you need a screwdriver to change it.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Have both, prefer habistat. Have monitored temps and they just seem to keep them slightly more stable in my setups. Only advantages with the microclimate is you wont accidentally nudge the dial as you need a screwdriver to change it.


Yeah, I've always felt that I have to be super careful around my Habistat dials as well, especially when moving vivariums around etc., and I seem to find that tape doesn't secure them in place very well either!


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well at least I know to change to Habistat if my Microclimate ever breaks.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

habistat all the way. never had one break on me. always good. or lucky reptile. i like the digital aspect


----------



## lyndy299 (Mar 14, 2008)

I use both. I do however, prefer Habistat, but haven't had any problems with Microclimate (so I don't see a problem with using them, as long as they are obviously used with a digital thermometer - both should be anyway) I orginally used microclimate because that was what was available in my local rep shop. Now I order online via livefoods and they only offer Habistat so that's what I've bought recently.


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

We use microclimate solely. We have over 100 running and have never had a problem with them! The service they provide is impeccable as we often get custom probe lengths done for us. 

I will say though both Habistat thermostats and the service provided by the manufacturer is excellent also and we use microclimates because we got offered a job lot and it was more financially viable.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i find the mircos are brilliant never gone wrong for me ill always buy a micro stat or the lucky reptiles ones


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

oakelm said:


> Have both, prefer habistat. Have monitored temps and they just seem to keep them slightly more stable in my setups. Only advantages with the microclimate is you wont accidentally nudge the dial as you need a screwdriver to change it.


agree with the above,do seem to keep more stable temp,well at least in my set ups...to avoid nudging dial round use a piece of blu tack squashed at base of dial,not fool proof but least if you still move it you should notice easier


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

chris25 said:


> agree with the above,do seem to keep more stable temp,well at least in my set ups...to avoid nudging dial round use a piece of blu tack squashed at base of dial,not fool proof but least if you still move it you should notice easier


Thanks for the suggestion, Chris!
:cheers:

I didn't even think of that... :blush: Heh... (>.<); Silly me!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I use double/twin habistats only cos theyre the only suppliers I can find who can do twins, I do have a microclimate b1, neither is better than the other far as I can see, but if anyone knows of any other makes that can do twin or more in one bundle for me, let me know as I tend to have way TOOOOOOOOO many vivs & snakes. And never enough stats, well thats a lie I do have stats but wires all over the place be nice if they could just come from 3 or 4 stats instead of hundreds dotted around bedroom floor.:whistling2:


----------



## beddzyboy (Nov 21, 2007)

seems like its down to personal choice as both have advantages and disavantages but decided to go with habistat mainly due to the 5 year guarentee :notworthy: no probs sp far .............:2thumb: thanks for comments


----------

